# Might want to avoid swimming around Topsail...



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

_Researchers reeled in an 11-foot, 7-inch tiger shark while fishing at a beach in North Carolina Wednesday night.

Laura Harrell, who posted the encounter between the group of researchers and the tiger shark on her Facebook page, told ABC News that they released the shark back into the ocean after taking a few pictures and tagging it._






http://wtop.com/?p=9308386


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

Yeah saw that this morning.. had 2 big ones of the coast of HHI.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Surprised the Tiger did not try to bump off any the researchers, they sure seemed pretty careless or actually in my humble opinion reckless.

Researchers reminded me of any normal twenty-something sharking fella, which Federal Government outfit do these fellas roll with?


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

These guys are just shark fisherman, they tag and release the Sharks. Which by Internet standards make them researchers. One hell of a nice Tiger though.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Knee deep with chest waders is as far as I'll go anymore. Well that's a lie. I got caught out on a sand bar last April in late evening before I realized tide had came up fast. Busy catching and not watching. Waded back across chest deep. Just knew I was going to get taken before I made it to the sand. That's when we were catching 8' sharks from the surf. Yea, I know I was stupid.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

tigers seem pretty lethargic once in the wash, a lemon that size would have been hard to deal with
JS


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Garboman said:


> Surprised the Tiger did not try to bump off any the researchers, they sure seemed pretty careless or actually in my humble opinion reckless.
> 
> Researchers reminded me of any normal twenty-something sharking fella, which Federal Government outfit do these fellas roll with?


ROTFLMAO...that's the first time I ever used a stupid acronym like that, but you earned it!


----------



## Hayesddcl (Apr 23, 2016)

got a 8ft lemon on Oki earlier this week landed it unhooked and released by myself had my wife holding the rod n I only have one hand


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

What part of NTB was that tiger caught, around the St. Regis, Topsail Reef ??, thanks..


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Hayesddcl said:


> got a 8ft lemon on Oki earlier this week landed it unhooked and released by myself had my wife holding the rod n I only have one hand




Perfect comment when talking about a shark bite.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

If last year was any indication, there are a ton more where that one came from.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

poppop1 said:


> What part of NTB was that tiger caught, around the St. Regis, Topsail Reef ??, thanks..


....ANYTIME there are TARPON AROUND THERE ARE ALWAYS big...big ...sharks...
there seem to be more TARPON this summer than in recent memory...seaview CLAIMS TO HAVE RELEASED 25 LAST WEEK.....course it maybe there ain't ANY KINGS to eat the baits!!!!...use to get a reel or 2 CLEANED EVERY SUMMER!!!
...The big ole WHITE HAMMERS WERE ALWAYS tarpon eaters........THE ONLY WAY TO MAKE SURE YOU ARE NOT A TIGER SNACK....don't get in the water!!!!
iT SEEMS THINGS HAVE COME FULL CIRCLE....USE to be you had PLENTY KINGS AND THE OCCASSIONAL TARPON...NOW IT PLENTY OF TARPON and....... the KINGS HAVE BECOME EXOTICS......


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks for the info Loner, never been at NTB in the summer, and we have been going since 93'. Saw a tarpon jump once close to the beach in the fall one year busting bait, would love to catch one before I'm underground!


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

I saw that. Nothing worse than having "media" around when shark fishing IMO.
The article I saw said they didn't tag it. Probably out of tags. 
They are part of the Apex Predator Tagging Program. I joined, as can anyone.
That is a huge fish though, but that early in the evening will certainly start the chorus for banning sharking from the beach. I like to start just about dark so most tourists are inside.
My BIL is at Topsail a lot, and while fishing a lady came by and asked what he was fishing for. Then went on a rant on how she was going to try and ban shark fishing.
We are heading there in August and hope to use all our tags, but we don't have the gear for a 12' Tiger.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Loner said:


> ....ANYTIME there are TARPON AROUND THERE ARE ALWAYS big...big ...sharks...
> there seem to be more TARPON this summer than in recent memory...seaview CLAIMS TO HAVE RELEASED 25 LAST WEEK.....course it maybe there ain't ANY KINGS to eat the baits!!!!...use to get a reel or 2 CLEANED EVERY SUMMER!!!
> ...The big ole WHITE HAMMERS WERE ALWAYS tarpon eaters........THE ONLY WAY TO MAKE SURE YOU ARE NOT A TIGER SNACK....don't get in the water!!!!
> iT SEEMS THINGS HAVE COME FULL CIRCLE....USE to be you had PLENTY KINGS AND THE OCCASSIONAL TARPON...NOW IT PLENTY OF TARPON and....... the KINGS HAVE BECOME EXOTICS......


So if I understand this correctly Mr. Loner:

When Tarpon are thick.....You Topsail fellas when targeting Pompano or Drum in the summer months do not wade out across a slough to a bar at low tide and stay awhile, in waist deep water with a stringer of Pompano trailing behind you?


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

garboman said:


> so if i understand this correctly mr. Loner:
> 
> When tarpon are thick.....you topsail fellas when targeting pompano or drum in the summer months do not wade out across a slough to a bar at low tide and stay awhile, in waist deep water with a stringer of pompano trailing behind you?


...correct.....plus i use some equipment that will reach out there and touch em.....
I WOULDN'T WADE OUT AT TOPSAIL RIGHT NOW....NO WAY!!! I HAVE HEARD OF TARPON LANDED AT VA. BCH AND NAGS HEAD PIER LANDED ONE OVER THE WEEKEND...THAT CONSIDERABLE WAY NAWTH........


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I see there is some talk on the web about banning shark fishing on Topsail Island. I guess people will have to fish for large Tarpon and Cobia in the surf and release all the sharks they catch fishing for those other fishes.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

don brinson said:


> I see there is some talk on the web about banning shark fishing on Topsail Island. I guess people will have to fish for large Tarpon and Cobia in the surf and release all the sharks they catch fishing for those other fishes.


Just in time for our trip in August. Don, do you have any links? I know my BIL was talked to about that very thing last summer by a lady walking by.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Saw some comments on a facebook page, "Fishin Topsail", . hope that is all it is ,TALK. sharks now , all surf fishing later.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

OK,
I have wanted to ask this question a hundred times and kept my mouth shut, figuring I would come across the answer sooner or later in a thread, but I have not.
I am not a shark fisherman, but have nothing at all against those that are.
What I do not understand is why people think that "Shark Fishing" increases the number of sharks in a particular area.
Do Shark Fishermen Chum the waters from the beach? (I have never seen anyone comment of doing this!)
Why on earth would someone assume that because someone is fishing for something, that that would cause that particular species to spend more time there???

Or, is their logic so convoluted and twisted that there is a reason why, after all these years, I cannot wrap my head around why they believe this?
Am I missing something here?

(Not looking to start a fight of any kind, just curious...)

TjB


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

I think it is a way for people to deal with this cognitive dissonance. 
They can swim with sharks as long as they don't see the sharks.
If they see someone land a decent shark, then they have to accept that they were swimming in the same area as where that fish was. I don't think the Discovery channel "Shark Week" has helped in the last 5 or so years. All about attacks, killer sharks, etc.
All the talk of chum is bunk. With the millions of mullet and silversides being whacked by bluefish, reds, spanish and birds, there is more than enough stuff around to keep the sharks interested.
Offshore sure people chum, but that is due to there not being nearly as many fish in a given area.

Don, thanks for that. I saw it re-posted to my wife's facebook and read some comments about "why are they luring them in."
I see it coming though. When someone volunteers to a fisherman they are trying to get shark fishing banned, they know they have the numbers.
Emerald Isle did it last year IIRC. All about the tourist $, and let's face it, way more swimmers than fishermen, let alone shark fishermen.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

tjbjornsen said:


> OK,
> I have wanted to ask this question a hundred times and kept my mouth shut, figuring I would come across the answer sooner or later in a thread, but I have not.
> I am not a shark fisherman, but have nothing at all against those that are.
> What I do not understand is why people think that "Shark Fishing" increases the number of sharks in a particular area.
> ...


----------



## letmefish (May 23, 2015)

Papa-T said:


> Knee deep with chest waders is as far as I'll go anymore. Well that's a lie. I got caught out on a sand bar last April in late evening before I realized tide had came up fast. Busy catching and not watching. Waded back across chest deep. Just knew I was going to get taken before I made it to the sand. That's when we were catching 8' sharks from the surf. Yea, I know I was stupid.


Ya made it back, so you got a second chance to cure stupid. Hehehe


----------



## letmefish (May 23, 2015)

There was a guy last summer chumming at the end of Bogue Inlet Pier. Lots of blood and fish parts. The folks running the pier told him to GIT, but he didn't listen until the cops showed up. They carted him off nice and quick like. I was hoping he would resist so I could watch him get tasered. He went quietly. For about an hour or so afterwards there were MANY sighting of large 8 and 10 foot sharks spotted all around the pier. As many as 6 were seen at one time. This happened before sunset, and there were still hundreds of people in the surf playing. All around the pier and up and down the beach. They never even knew that some ding-dong at the end of the pier was serving them up on the menu. It's ding-bats like that idiot that will cause people to want to ban shark fishing.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

wouldn't it be nice if there was no fish anywhere around and all you just had to throw your bait in and they would come.


----------



## CarolinaChuck (Jan 11, 2011)

> OK,
> I have wanted to ask this question a hundred times and kept my mouth shut, figuring I would come across the answer sooner or later in a thread, but I have not.
> I am not a shark fisherman, but have nothing at all against those that are.
> What I do not understand is why people think that "Shark Fishing" increases the number of sharks in a particular area.
> ...


I fish Topsail. Do shark guys chum? For the most part, the answer is no. There is 10% of the population who may try anything they see on TV, but I digress. At the top of the Island is where the New River flushes out into Onslow bay. It would be pointless to try and out-chum the flush that comes out of the back bay at either end of that barrier Island. The pier on Emerald Island is no different. Can you keep sharks around a pier by chumming? yes, but they are there to feed on sport fish. Even with the chum in the water, if there is no food to be had they will go away. Chumming is not some magic trick that drives sharks into a feeding frenzy; food does, chum doesn't.

Now, as far the unreasonable people go, well, they are unreasonable. Sharks are there for the same reason fisherman are there... because there are fish there, and not because there are fisherman there. Sharks go where there is food to eat. 99.9% of a sharks life is spent nowhere near humans beings; so why people come to the conclusion that mankind has so much power over nature the other .01% of the time is beyond my comprehension. Some of us maybe really good fisherman, but I hate to break it to Em, we ain't that good!

Heading to N. Topsail within the hour for the week; I'll let you know if I run into any of these these "Wiz Kids."

On to the next Caper,
CarolinaChuck


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

CarolinaChuck said:


> I fish Topsail. Do shark guys chum? For the most part, the answer is no. There is 10% of the population who may try anything they see on TV, but I digress. At the top of the Island is where the New River flushes out into Onslow bay. It would be pointless to try and out-chum the flush that comes out of the back bay at either end of that barrier Island. The pier on Emerald Island is no different. Can you keep sharks around a pier by chumming? yes, but they are there to feed on sport fish. Even with the chum in the water, if there is no food to be had they will go away. Chumming is not some magic trick that drives sharks into a feeding frenzy; food does, chum doesn't.
> 
> Now, as far the unreasonable people go, well, they are unreasonable. Sharks are there for the same reason fisherman are there... because there are fish there, and not because there are fisherman there. Sharks go where there is food to eat. 99.9% of a sharks life is spent nowhere near humans beings; so why people come to the conclusion that mankind has so much power over nature the other .01% of the time is beyond my comprehension. Some of us maybe really good fisherman, but I hate to break it to Em, we ain't that good!
> 
> ...


I figure they blame it on fisherman cause it gives a human reason the sharks are there. And makes nature itself seem like a safer place. Better for tourism


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

surffshr said:


> I figure they blame it on fisherman cause it gives a human reason the sharks are there. And makes nature itself seem like a safer place. Better for tourism


Exactly right. Do "something" and people can go back to sleep.
At least my wife saw a pic of a gator around Topsail (I think it was Snead's Ferry) so maybe that will get the attention off of shark fishing.
We shark fish Topsail every time we go. But, we do it after dark. 
Most people know nothing about sharks, unless it came from Jaws or gasp, Shark Week. Either way, if someone is woken up from their safe slumber that the sea is a safe place, something, anything, has to be done to restore that false sense of security.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Been at north topsail all week. Been in the water too but I'm the one dude out there looking like a mongoose while the others play. Head on a swivel constantly scanning. 

Fishing has been fair considering its summer.


It ain't ramp 55 but the price was right. . Maybe this fall I can git back up to Kenny's place.

I have seen a few shadows, but none as big as the tiger. 

Bro n law saw a poon come out of the water the other day. Seaview has been slow this week. A few Spanish on the pin rigs, I caught one plugging the other day, that's about it. Typical summer pattern.


----------



## letmefish (May 23, 2015)

The "mongoose" part is a funny visual to me.  Thanks for the fishing report. Be safe out there, sharks aren't the only things cruising the shores looking for a snack in the hot days of summer.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

The people who complain are the same winners that let their children swim through bait fish pods being busted by Spanish and blues. They think it's "neat". They don't consider the fact that more than likely there is a big sandbar or blacktip cruising just below the school picking off all the little morsels the game fish leave behind. It's nature's own way of chumming. Think they will try to ban the game fish from attracting those pesky sharks?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"Been in the water too but I'm the one dude out there looking like a mongoose while the others play. Head on a swivel constantly scanning."

When checking out the girls in their Bikinis these days on the beach and in the water, I would try to be a little less obvious.


----------



## Phillyfanatic (Jul 8, 2016)

I don't understand...if lawmakers can ban guns from school zones and other places, how come they can't ban sharks from the swimming areas?


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Let's hope this story fades away, just picked up an Avet Pro EX30W and got a couple of rays this weekend to run out.
(I know that reel wont bring in that sized shark, but don't want to have to leave it in the house regardless)


----------

